# Fried Green Tomatoes



## armand (Apr 23, 2002)

So, since this summer has been quite rainy recently here in Germany, the tomatoes in my garden start to rotten before they have any chance to turn red.

I remember having seen a movie some while ago where some ladies ran a small restaurant somwehere over the pond, and their speciality was fried green tomatoes. 

I couldn´t find a recipie and was wondering if there actually was one.

So: Is there?

Just an idea to make any use of my green tomatoes before they rotten away...

Armand


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Hi Armand!

Same thing over here! Thank God we have americans in the house and they taught us to enjoy this delicacy 

This is how Nick is preparing them.

Slice 4-5 big green tomatos
dip them in a bowl you 've had beaten 1 egg
flour them, both sides.
Fry them-until brown- in hot vegetable oil
Season with salt and pepper.

They are very tasteful!


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Here is how I make them-traditional Southern recipe.

Fried Green Tomatoes

4-5 medium green tomatoes
1/2 cup coarse yelllow cornmeal
2 teaspoons kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
1/4 teaspoon ground white pepper
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 large egg, beaten
1 tablespoon milk
1/4 cup canola or olive oil


Slice tomatoes in 1/4-3/8 inch horizontal slices. Spread out on paper towels to drain excess moisture. Combine cornmeal, salt and pepper "trinity" in a shallow bowl or pie plate. Beat egg and milk together in another shallow bowl or pie plate. Heat oil in a heavy bottomed or cast iron skillet until hot, but not smoking. Dip tomato slices in egg mixture, then in cornmeal mixture, coating on both sides. Fry in hot oil until browned and tomato is tender, about 2-3 minutes per side. Drain on paper towels and serve immediately.
Sprinkle with vinegar and Tabasco or dip in a little mayonnaise (Duke's brand, preferably.)


----------



## plum (Mar 17, 2001)

I read the book this summer, and at the back the recipes are printed. Fried Green Tomatoes as follows:

"1 medium green tomato (per person)
Salt
Pepper
White Cornmeal
Bacon drippings

Slice tomatoes about a quarter inch thick, season with salt and pepper and then coat both sides with cornmeal. In a large skillet, heat enough bacon drippings to coat the bottom of the pan and fry tomatoes until lightly browned on both sides....You'll think you died and gone to heaven!"

Fannie Flagg is the author and she co-wrote the screenplay. The film is great but the book was even more of a treat. The plots differ slightly, which keep you on your toes. It has about 18 other recipes too. You'll have to let us know which of the posted recipes worked best for you!

Plum. (Edited to delete repetition)


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Ohhhhh, fried green tomatoes! Love 'em; have to restrain myself from picking all the tomatoes before they get ripe!

I use FNF's basic recipe with a twist; instead of using egg/milk, I dip the tomatoes into soy sauce, then into the cornmeal/flour mixture. Can't remember when I started doing this - maybe i was out of eggs? Anyway, gives a nice little added tang and makes it totally vegan for those of you with that persuasian! 

I also slice up some scallions and fry them up with the tomatoes.

You can also serve them with some shrimp remoulade on top. Yum!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I finally got some RED tomatoes (and made gazpacho) and now you have made me hungry for GREEN ones!!!!

Where am I going to find green tomatoes now????


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Hi, Nancy,

Here's your options:

1) Go to the supermarket and dig through the bins of tomatoes; sometimes there will be green ones at the bottom.

2) Go to your local farmer's market(s), get down on your knees, and beg them to pick you some greenies!

Seriously, tho, we do find green tomatoes toward the end of the season at the markets here in Jersey. Good Luck! 

Oh, - then there's green tomato pie, and pickled green tomatoes, and chow-chow, and......................................


----------

